# Doctor 6th Ocotber/Giza



## emmab73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi everyone, unfortunately I seem to have picked up some sort of stomach bug and I really need to see a doctor, can anyone recommend someone close by to 6th October or Giza area please.

Thanks


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

emmab73 said:


> Hi everyone, unfortunately I seem to have picked up some sort of stomach bug and I really need to see a doctor, can anyone recommend someone close by to 6th October or Giza area please.
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried Antinal.....it's what most people take and is available from any pharmacy.


----------



## emmab73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks HP, it's not that kind of bug, it's more sickness, than the other end, loss of appetite, extreme nausea, horrific heartburn. Initially I thought I had a 2 day hangover from drinking some local wine


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

If you don't have diarrhea or vomiting then you can probably go to the nearest pharmacy and they will help you with getting something there. If you have a neighbor or a friend close you could ask them to go for you and get what you need. 

If you really need a doctor then you probably already know about Dar Al Fouad Hospital. It's big and a private hospital. It may be a little expensive but they have an outpatient clinic there.

I hope you feel well soon.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi going to a doctors here is not even like it is in the emirates.

You could be justv as well and get the same advice as going to the pharmacy - they do have all the medicines and if you need it they will also give you the relevant injections.
Alot of the hospitals - even dar al fouad are a bit like cattle markets - and you will wait quite a long time.

You may have picked something up from something like salads outside the house, ice cubes, fruit that you don't peel.

A good tip if don't eat salad outside the house (there are sme places I will eat it - but then it isn't always guaranteed that it won't have an adverse effect on my stomach).

If you want to eat salad inside the house or fruit such as grapes (I was violently ill after eating grapes the first year i was here) soak them in water with a healthy dose of white vinegar, then drain and either rinse in bottled water and dry.
Also any tap water you drink must be boiled for at least one minute.

The sh*t they put on the fruit and veg here is not for the faint stomach.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Get your blood tested for Hep A


----------

